
Show HN: Get a free page to share all your links - clickpage
https://click.page
======
ASVVVAD
I recommend using stretched links like in bootstrap[0] on social links and
maybe others as well it'll improve experience on mobile users I think

[0]: [https://v5.getbootstrap.com/docs/5.0/helpers/stretched-
link/](https://v5.getbootstrap.com/docs/5.0/helpers/stretched-link/)

------
dang
This is not a valid Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
thescribbblr
Looks impressive. Was looking for something like this from a long time. Glad
finally I found it. Best wishes and than you dev!

